# Post some macro shots from the Canon 5D Mark II here.



## Kiarash Heshmati (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking around the site and i dont see much macro from the 5D Mark II. If you have anything from the 5D on your hard drive post it.
-Kiarash Heshmati


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 2, 2010)

macro would look pretty much the same from any camera. it mainly depends on the lens.


----------



## Overread (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually macro is special and works the other way around 
Any true macro lens (mostly they are primes) which achives 1:1 magnification will give you the same image as any other macro lens at 1:1 because its a ratio (1mm in real life is reflected onto the sensor at 1mm in size). There will of course be differences in background blurring that occurs with longer focal length macro lenses giving you more blurr than shorter ones.

However if the sensor size changes you will get a different resulting frame captured. Because the fullframe sensor is bigger you will end up with a bigger area of the frame captured - so you will gain more surrounding details than you would if you were using a 1.6 crop camera body. In practice this leads some to assume that crop cameras give you more magnification because when printed to the same print size the 1.6 crop appears to be more magnified even though there is no additional magnification occuring. 

Furthermore fullframe camera bodies give you around 1 stop less (in terms of aperture) depth of field - however they counter this by also being able to use about one stop smaller apertures than crop camera bodies before diffraction starts to soften the image considerably. So whilst f13 is about the limit on crop bodies - its around f16 on fullframe. (roughvalues there).

If you want examples I've none to give but head over and search through flickr and you should find 1000s


----------



## NateS (Aug 2, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> macro would look pretty much the same from any camera. it mainly depends on the lens.



So not true.  Images I have seen posted (from the same user) using a 5dmk2 and a 40d show an extremely noticeable difference.  Even at web sizes I can see a major difference in the detail and when you start cropping...whoa..hold on.  THe 5dmk2 can crop probably a 50% crop and still have as much detail and resolution as my D90 uncropped.  5dmk2 is a monster for macro work and that combo with the MPE has me considering a switch to Canon.  Bodies may not make a ton of difference in some cases, but with macro a high resolution full frame body is noticeably better over a crop body.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 2, 2010)

Agree^^.  Macro is one of the few photographic fields that sensor quality is as paramount as the glass.  The better low-light sensitivity sure helps too.


----------



## Overread (Aug 2, 2010)

Come to the darkside - you know you want the MPE 65mm macro  

Also I've a few books on my shelf where the macro photographer uses medium format cameras for that increased frame coverage combined with high resolution. Certainly I'd be keen to use something like the 5DM2 for its extra frame coverage - especailly with the MPE65mm macro where it can't focus any further away than 1:1

edit - and yes the high ISOs of the 5DM2 not only help shoot stills with the camera, but also for video (I really really wantto do video with the MPE!)


----------



## NateS (Aug 2, 2010)

Overread said:


> Come to the darkside - you know you want the MPE 65mm macro
> 
> Also I've a few books on my shelf where the macro photographer uses medium format cameras for that increased frame coverage combined with high resolution. Certainly I'd be keen to use something like the 5DM2 for its extra frame coverage - especailly with the MPE65mm macro where it can't focus any further away than 1:1
> 
> edit - and yes the high ISOs of the 5DM2 not only help shoot stills with the camera, but also for video (I really really wantto do video with the MPE!)



I do want the MPE.  If I sold every piece of gear I own, I could afford a 5d2 and MPE...if I bought used....but then I couldn't take pics of the kids and the wife would be not so happy (though a 50 could fix that...hm...)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 2, 2010)

NateS said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > .... (though a 50 could fix that...hm...)
> ...


----------



## NateS (Aug 2, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 2, 2010)

Kiarash Heshmati said:


> Looking around the site and i dont see much macro from the 5D Mark II. If you have anything from the 5D on your hard drive post it.
> -Kiarash Heshmati



You don't specify what type of macros, so I hope flowers are ok. I know there are a lot of bug shots on this site, but my wife loves her flowers. Except for the tulips, the rest of the shots are hers. These are all shot with the 100mm 2.8 macro on the 5D mk II.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 2, 2010)

That third pic down is sweet.


----------

